# Idea for a recipe?



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

I have some chicken breast at home, and as you know it's very versatile, but can be boring if not cooked that well.

I'm a complete newbie at cooking and only just beginngin my experimenting.  I have an idea for it though, but not sure if it's good.

You boil some new potatoes for a while. 

Then you put them in a roasting tin with the whole chicken breasts.  You add some tinned tomatoe chunks, garlic, onion some herbs and then cook it for about 45 mins-1hour or whevenever the chicken is cooked.

I'm not sure how wellt his would work.  Any ideas?

I'm a big fan of one-pot cooking and quick easy "throw it together" recipes


----------



## letscook (Mar 7, 2007)

sounds good to me, only i would not cook the potatoes first. i would cut them them in bite size and put them in and let them cook with the chicken. I also would add some carrots cut in small chunks,  The chicken breast won't take to long to cook so you want everything about the same size so they cook evenly. good luck


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

letscook said:
			
		

> sounds good to me, only i would not cook the potatoes first. i would cut them them in bite size and put them in and let them cook with the chicken. I also would add some carrots cut in small chunks,  The chicken breast won't take to long to cook so you want everything about the same size so they cook evenly. good luck



Thanks for the information.

Any suggestions on seasonal or herbs?  I'm never sure.  Maybe some basil?  As well as salt and pepper too?

I'm going to try this recipe tomorrow then.  Maybe I'll add some peppers too.  I have a feeling I could chuck anything in and it would still come out quite nicely.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2007)

It's starting to sound Italian. How about some oregano with the basil.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It's starting to sound Italian. How about some oregano with the basil.



I don't have any - but I'll see if I can buy some.

Yea, sounds good now.

Chicken breast, tomatoe chunks from the tin, some veg, onions, garlic, basil, pepper, salt, roasted for 45 minutes-1 hour, not sure how long it'll take though


----------



## letscook (Mar 7, 2007)

little basil and oregano sounds good,

you already have some good flavors there w/ the garlic, onions, tomatoes.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2007)

redrabbit said:
			
		

> I don't have any - but I'll see if I can buy some.
> 
> Yea, sounds good now.
> 
> Chicken breast, tomatoe chunks from the tin, some veg, onions, garlic, basil, pepper, salt, roasted for 45 minutes-1 hour, not sure how long it'll take though


 

No need to make a special trip for the oregano.  Just use the basil.  It's a natural with tomato and will taste great.

I'd bet the chicken will be done in the 45 minutes.  I use an instant read thermometer to check the temp so I don't overcook them.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 7, 2007)

Marjoram is a decent replacement for Oregano if you have any of that kicking about?

other than that, it sounds just great as is 
keep an eye on your Liquid level though as 45mins to an hours sounds quite a long time for a can of tomatoes!


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 7, 2007)

Try browning the chicken breasts in a cast iron skillet first, then adding everything else to the pan.  Put the skillet in the oven, and check the chicken after about 20 minutes.  Make sure the potatoes are cut fairly small, about 1/2", so that they cook.


----------



## redrabbit (Mar 7, 2007)

I do have some majoram - so I'll use that instead.

I did think about the tomatoes, as it is a long time for them.  Maybe I'll do this:

chicken, veg, garlic, onions, potatoes in the oven dish, cooking.  After about 20 mins or when it's cooked a bit, add the tomatoes.

Oh, and yes, I'll cut the potatoes small.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 7, 2007)

hehehehe, Sweet! How about That for a Lucky Guess eh


----------



## mish (Mar 7, 2007)

letscook said:
			
		

> i would not cook the potatoes first. i would cut them them in bite size and put them in and let them cook with the chicken.


 
I agree with LC. If you cook the potatoes, then bake with the chicken, they will turn too mush. If you are a fan of one-pan cooking, you could marinate the chicken breasts in zesty Italian dressing, or use dry Lipton onion/mushroom soup mix or the herb garlic dry soup mix (add a little water to the mix) and pour over the chicken & potatoes & bake. Add-ins can be sliced onions, garlic cloves, asparagus, mushrooms & thinly sliced potatoes. Lemon juice, herbs(thyme, rosemary) & lots of garlic is another option, to season the chicken & potatoes.


----------



## auntieshelly (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, a splash or two of white wine or Marsala wouldn't hurt either!!  Sounds like you're cooking up a yummy version of chicken cacciatora!!!!


----------

